# Did it need it (update)



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

when i started to machine polish the black roadster i was thinking...does it need it :roll:

yes i think so 










this is with fast cut + on a cutting pad ( not even used final finish polish yet to improve the finish )

this video shows the difference a bit better


----------



## merlie (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got the same swirls ... does it matter what machine you use .... does a cheap and cheerful machine from say Aldi do the same job as more expensive models ?

what product did you use ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job mate


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

merlie said:


> I've got the same swirls ... does it matter what machine you use .... does a cheap and cheerful machine from say Aldi do the same job as more expensive models ?
> 
> what product did you use ?


in a word yes m8 .... it matters, if yours is as bad as mine forget using anything from aldi, or even a D/A polishing machine to get this level of correction. this was a 2 stage machine polish, in a unit with a ramp, just paintwork correction ...me and one of the country's best detailers, Ian from http://www.finerdetails.co.uk/ and 6-7hrs machine polishing later to get it looking somthing like
if i was you...give him a ring mention bigsyd with the red TT and he will sort you out


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

that is mental, the difference between the 2 is like chalk and cheese. Great job


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice work and yes it certainly needs it lol.

As above yes it does matter what machine you use and a cheapy isn't likely to cut it. However I disagree about not be able to use a DA as whilst competent in a Rotary I only have a DA as below are some pics I achieved with my DA on Audi/VAG & BMW paint - both are rock hard

(I'll post later as Photobucket is down)...

Admittedly it will take longer a DA, but full correction is very much possible and certainly much better for newbies. I would recommend the Menzerna or megs range of Polishes. As for pads the Megs ones are good, and I am currently using Planet Polish Hexo-logical which are also good. The Sonus SFX range is also another good one.

HTHs.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Nice work and yes it certainly needs it lol.
> 
> As above yes it does matter what machine you use and a cheapy isn't likely to cut it. However I disagree about not be able to use a DA as whilst competent in a Rotary I only have a DA as below are some pics I achieved with my DA on Audi/VAG & BMW paint - both are rock hard
> 
> ...


sorry Andy my bad... what i should have said is a D/A will do it, but take much longer to achieve the results


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

No worries mate


----------

